

Why I created a blog about doing hard things - dtawfik1
http://dantawfik.com/why-i-created-a-blog-about-doing-hard-things

======
DrScump
Am I blind? I can't find a link to the referred-to articles.

~~~
dtawfik1
[http://dantawfik.com/why-i-created-a-blog-about-doing-
hard-t...](http://dantawfik.com/why-i-created-a-blog-about-doing-hard-things)

~~~
DrScump
Um, to repeat: "these (sic) series of articles" as referred to in this blog
entry.

There are no links leading to any, at least that are visible on Chrome or IE.

~~~
dtawfik1
Here's one of the follow up articles: [http://dantawfik.com/the-tunnel-vision-
trap](http://dantawfik.com/the-tunnel-vision-trap)

------
rpkoven
I thought this was an interesting read. Have you read any Marcus Aurelius?

~~~
dtawfik1
Hey there! Yes, I read Meditations regularly.

